# AITSL turned me down for 45 days of teaching practice requirement - advice needed



## saglamg (Jan 21, 2013)

Hello,
I am a 3 year experienced secondary school mathematics teacher, and trying to get a positive skills assessment from AITSL. First of all, thank you for all the information this forum provides from all around the world

If you have some time, I would like to ask you about my situation. Here it is:

AITSL sent me a letter (in 4 months) stating that I have passed the "educational", "English language" requirements but not the "professional year". In the letter it says: your program includes the professional year but you have not completed 45 days of teaching practice. 

Therefore the result is negative. 

I called AITSL, and talked to an authorized person. She told me that my university should have provided me an official writing saying that ".... .... have completed 45 days of practice teaching in the year .... "

But in my country, the requirements differ from university to university. 

To be able to graduate from my university (it is the best state university in my country, I became 192nd among 2 million people to get this education), I had to complete 3 different lectures including 
"10 weeks, 6 hours a week", "8 weeks, 4 hours a week", "8 weeks, 4 hours a week" school experience. These three courses were given in three different semesters. 

What my university wrote for my assessment is that I have completed these minimums. I thought that this was enough to get the positive skills assessment and did not state how much time I actually spent in those high schools.

And I got a negative skills assessment. 

Now I want to appeal, because my mentor teachers kindly shared their schedules with me and I spent time in a school setting for 2 days a week, then. 

Last week I went to the high schools I completed my internship. 2 of them gave me letters stating that I completed my internship 2 days a week but the other did not accept to write such a letter. I went to my university and explained the situation (they have not forgotten me since just 5 years have passed from my graduation and I had taken 2 lectures from the head of dept with grades AA and BA) and the head of department said that she could write a letter that "she remembers" I had done my internship for 2 days a week. I also contacted my lecturer and she also remembered me and said she could write a similar letter as the head of department did. 

I don't know.. In this case, the university graduation requirements are lower than AITSL standards but I have completed 10+8+8 weeks and 2 days a week internship (52 days) voluntarily. I am going to write a declaration too. 

Should I appeal? Does it worth it? 

Thank you all for paying attention


----------



## Mav3rick (Dec 3, 2012)

saglamg said:


> Hello,
> I am a 3 year experienced secondary school mathematics teacher, and trying to get a positive skills assessment from AITSL. First of all, thank you for all the information this forum provides from all around the world
> 
> If you have some time, I would like to ask you about my situation. Here it is:
> ...


Hi,
We have applied to AITSL for assessment. They and all other licensing authorities for teachers in Australia have a mandatory requirement of at least *45 days SUPERVISED TEACHING EXPERIENCE*. Now, this is different from your teaching experience. This is something that you should attain while you are doing your B.Ed degree and this can be taken in writing from the University if they agree. What we did (we are from India), we requested the college Principal that we would need this declaration from them on their letter head, stamped and signed. Which they gave knowing our migration plans. I think since you have staggered experience, write a declaration stating 52 weeks of internship with the dates mentioned. Get it notarized and send it. Or the last thing would be to get a fresh experience for 45 days if thats possible. But I think the declaration should suffice.
Let me know if this helps.


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Dear Mav3rick, in your case, did they accept such letter signed by the college principal? I have heard that they insist to see a copy of course syllabus....which University are you talking about anyways? In case of B.Ed. from GGSIPU Delhi, syllabus clearly says 40 days of supervised teaching... :-(


----------



## saglamg (Jan 21, 2013)

When I called AITSL they told me that any letter from any high school would not make sense to them.  

I just took those letters to show to the head of dept in uni to be able to get a letter proving my 52 days of internship.


----------



## Mav3rick (Dec 3, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> Dear Mav3rick, in your case, did they accept such letter signed by the college principal? I have heard that they insist to see a copy of course syllabus....which University are you talking about anyways? In case of B.Ed. from GGSIPU Delhi, syllabus clearly says 40 days of supervised teaching... :-(


Hey Karan,

My wife did her B.Ed from Nagpur University. The assessment results are yet to be out. We have provided a copy of all the syllabi - Graduation, PG, B.Ed, everything! As far as the letter from the Principal is concerned, my wife did complete 45 days supervised teaching, hence we got it from the college itself. I do not foresee any issues as it is on the college letterhead stamped and signed, verified and notarized. Even the B.Ed. syllabus.


----------



## Mav3rick (Dec 3, 2012)

saglamg, I think that should work out. Any document that can act as a genuine proof of your >=45 days supervised teaching will be enough.


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Mav3rick, great..you are lucky..good luck with the assessment..please keep in touch.

Cheers,
Karan


----------



## Mav3rick (Dec 3, 2012)

For the benefit of all - 

*Supervised Teaching vs Experience*


Only supervised teaching practice undertaken with school students in a school setting as a requirement of the initial teacher education program is considered. This would be done under the supervision of and guidance from your teachers. Even if you have experience, this is mandatory as per AITSL. 
​
Work experience as a teacher undertaken *before or after the completion of an initial teacher education qualification is not considered* as supervised teaching practice. This includes employment as a teacher while studying for an initial teacher education qualification as this teaching experience is not a compulsory part of the initial teacher education program.​


----------



## Mav3rick (Dec 3, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> Mav3rick, great..you are lucky..good luck with the assessment..please keep in touch.
> 
> Cheers,
> Karan


Sure. I will. Thanks.


----------



## saglamg (Jan 21, 2013)

Mav3rick said:


> saglamg, I think that should work out. Any document that can act as a genuine proof of your >=45 days supervised teaching will be enough.


  :clap2:

Thank you for all the hope you give


----------



## Mav3rick (Dec 3, 2012)

Hey!! Any update on this? Have you been able to provide any additional documents for this?


----------



## saglamg (Jan 21, 2013)

Mav3rick, I re-applied rather than appealing, because I became a registered teacher while I was waiting the result.. You know, if you have a document dated after the assessment initiated, and want that document to be taken into consideration, you have to re-apply. So I did.. 
3 weeks ago, I received an e-mail from AITSL stating that in the letter that my university gave me as a proof of my practice teaching days, it said: "nearly 50 days". So they wanted me to request a clearly stated letter, in which the word "exactly" is used. I am now in a different city.. I am writing to my university and try to explain why.. I think, before me, nobady wanted them to write such a letter. I don't know what will happen I feel really exhausted and frustrated 
My university is a top notch one here in Turkey. I think they will not try to understand AITSL.. Cause AITSL is acting like Bogazici University could not train a teacher... I personally, find this unfair too.. I am a perfectly trained, well educated teacher. 
Australia is welcoming thousands of migrants every year, and will eventually need more teachers as a result of the growing population. I am young and ready? I really don't understand 

And I attribute this song to AITSL: 
"You Upset Me Baby" from B.B.King


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

Hello everyone, 

My wife had a TP of 20 Days during her B.ed. We already have a PR as I was the primary applicant. If she wants to work as a teacher in Australia what is the process we need to follow to get her clearance to work in Australia. Here is her qualification:
1) B.A.(english honours) from DU school of open learning(3 years)
2) B.ed(1 Year) with T.P of 20 days.

I searched and found two things
1) IELTS 
2)approval from AITSL
3) Registration with state govt. (in case of NSW it said she also needs to register with one more agency)

If we already have a PR do we still need to get her assessed by AITSL or state governments assess those with PR for their qualifications?

Also, as her TP was less than 45 days will they suggest any course to cover that time or they will straight away deny. 

If there are further courses , can someone please let us know what they are/cost associated?


Thanks all


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My wife had a TP of 20 Days during her B.ed. We already have a PR as I was the primary applicant. If she wants to work as a teacher in Australia what is the process we need to follow to get her clearance to work in Australia. Here is her qualification:
> 1) B.A.(english honours) from DU school of open learning(3 years)
> ...


I checked it fit my wife who is a teacher. What I could gather was after PR , u do not need AITSL assessment, instead the teaching body conducts some test and assess the candidate, even IELTS is also not reqd. I'll send u the link.


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

Immiseek said:


> I checked it fit my wife who is a teacher. What I could gather was after PR , u do not need AITSL assessment, instead the teaching body conducts some test and assess the candidate, even IELTS is also not reqd. I'll send u the link.



Thanks a ton mate.


----------



## syedhussain141 (Jun 26, 2013)

*Urgent help needed*



Mav3rick said:


> Hey Karan,
> 
> My wife did her B.Ed from Nagpur University. The assessment results are yet to be out. We have provided a copy of all the syllabi - Graduation, PG, B.Ed, everything! As far as the letter from the Principal is concerned, my wife did complete 45 days supervised teaching, hence we got it from the college itself. I do not foresee any issues as it is on the college letterhead stamped and signed, verified and notarized. Even the B.Ed. syllabus.


Hello,

As you mentioned that your wife did her Bed from Nagpur University, the checked the syllabus of the same university, but it doesnot mention the NUMBER OF DAYS a student must attend supervised teaching practice. It just says, a student must complete 40 lessons in a school. Next thing, I wanted to know my wife also did her Bed, from Osmania University in Hyderabad city; but in the syllabus on the university website clearly says a student is expected to completed 30 DAYS OF SUPERVISED TEACHING PRACTICE. I called the AITSE they said, her Bed will not be accepted. So, me and my wife thougt, are there any UNIVERSITIES IN INDIA, which offer 45 DAYS of supervised teaching practice as part of Bed course. I need your help in this regard, I would be grateful.


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Immiseek said:


> I checked it fit my wife who is a teacher. What I could gather was after PR , u do not need AITSL assessment, instead the teaching body conducts some test and assess the candidate, even IELTS is also not reqd. I'll send u the link.


Hi Immiseek,

Could you please provide more info on it?

Regards,
Karan


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2013)

For instance NSW Institute of Teachers - Overseas-Trained Teachers

They need most of the same requirements as AITSL but not all. Each state has their own requirements and includes IELTS NSW Institute of Teachers - Statement of Eligibility

How would anyone think they can teach English speaking children in an English speaking country with poor English skills themselves is beyond me.


----------



## Mav3rick (Dec 3, 2012)

Hello All,

Conflicting and confusing statements!!  

My wife was the primary applicant. And she HAS to be assessed by AITSL that's what DIACsays here - Secondary School Teacher - 241411
It states - 
Skills assessment authority

_Before you can migrate to Australia as a skilled migrant you must have your skills assessed by the relevant national assessment authority. The assessment authority for your occupation is: Australian Institute of Teaching and School Leadership
See: Australian Institute of Teaching and School Leadership

If you want to claim points for your qualifications and/or work experience in your nominated or closely related occupation you should forward all the relevant documents to the relevant skills assessing authority. Based on your documents, the assessing authority will provide advice to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship on your qualifications and/or work experience. The department will consider this advice when awarding points for your qualifications and work experience.

Note: If your qualifications are not in a relevant field to your nominated occupation and you want to claim points, the assessing authority will be unable to provide advice to the department. In these circumstances, the department will make a determination of how many points will be awarded to your qualifications​_.​
We did what we were told. However, AITSL says, since the Nagpur University allows only 40 days of Supervised Teaching Practice, how can a student/applicant complete 45 days? We replied saying since we knew we need 45 days we explicitly requested the College Principal to allow us complete 45 days and then certify it. Which the college did. AITSL then rejected every documentary evidence saying they would go by the syllabus and did not offer any alternate solution. 

We even went a step further asking them how can an Indian Teacher migrate if the none of the university in India allows more than 30-40 days of STP here is an excerpt from their reply to us - 


*The benchmark for AITSL’s assessment of teaching qualifications is comparability with current standards for teacher education in Australia. The assessment criteria which currently apply have been set in consultation with state and territory regulatory bodies and are designed to provide a consistent standard of teacher quality in Australia.



Under these standards the minimum length of supervised teaching practice is 45 days.



Teachers entering the profession in Australia through the skilled migration program are expected to meet the minimum registration standards to be able to achieve employment as a teacher in Australia. 



There is no alternative to 45 day supervised teaching practice, for the purpose of skilled migration, as this practical experience is required to be undertaken as part of the initial teaching qualification(ITE). This means work experience or additional supervised teaching after the awarding of the ITE qualification is not considered. AITSL completes all assessments on a case by case process based on the qualifications and supporting documents lodged by an applicant against the assessment criteria and international qualification resources. AITSL does not have a list of accepted universities or courses that include 45 days supervised teaching practice.​ *

:focus:Now coming back to posts in this thread. When it is explicitly mentioned that 45 days STP is needed how can NSW allow less than that? If its true, how can someone go about it? I know a number of teachers here in India would benefit out of this. The "rejection" letter acknowledged and was all praise for my wife's educational and other qualification and experience however only STP did us in. 

Can someone help? I will be happy to provide any and every information that I can.

Regards,
M 
-|-_V_


----------



## Mav3rick (Dec 3, 2012)

syedhussain141 said:


> Hello,
> 
> As you mentioned that your wife did her Bed from Nagpur University, the checked the syllabus of the same university, but it doesnot mention the NUMBER OF DAYS a student must attend supervised teaching practice. It just says, a student must complete 40 lessons in a school. Next thing, I wanted to know my wife also did her Bed, from Osmania University in Hyderabad city; but in the syllabus on the university website clearly says a student is expected to completed 30 DAYS OF SUPERVISED TEACHING PRACTICE. I called the AITSE they said, her Bed will not be accepted. So, me and my wife thougt, are there any UNIVERSITIES IN INDIA, which offer 45 DAYS of supervised teaching practice as part of Bed course. I need your help in this regard, I would be grateful.


None that I know of mate!!! Sorry. But if you have any information about this, let me know. As of now she will be trying to complete her M.Ed and we are in the process of checking which Uni allows more than 45 days of STP. Be in touch. - M -|-_V_


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2013)

NSW do not accept less. They ask for 45-80 days! But they can give conditional permission to teach on the basis you take another course or fulfil the STP etc which they can often do on the job whilst getting paid if they can find work. So if the teacher was not the main applicant they still could teach depending on state rules and conditional registration.


----------



## syedhussain141 (Jun 26, 2013)

*universities in India with 45 days STP?*

Hello mate,

Thankx for the reply. Regarding the 45 days STP requirement, even I checked many universities in south India, but could not establish clearly how many days STP is provided as part of Bed degree. 

Out of curiosity, I checked universities in Australia and UK, and I found that all the universities provide more than 45 days STP. But I do not have the finances to let my wife study in either of the above countries, because the fee is too high. And my wife already did her Med, but she told me that as part of her Med, No STP is provided by the university. So, both her Bed and Med degrees from India are not accepted by AITSl.

So, we decided that she would again study Bed from a university in India, which provides 45 days STP as part of Bed course. But I could not find any university so far, am still searching. So if you could find a university which provides 45 days STP, it would help many people to migrate to Austrlia, including me. I will await your response. thankx very much.





Mav3rick said:


> None that I know of mate!!! Sorry. But if you have any information about this, let me know. As of now she will be trying to complete her M.Ed and we are in the process of checking which Uni allows more than 45 days of STP. Be in touch. - M -|-_V_


----------



## Mav3rick (Dec 3, 2012)

syedhussain141 said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> Thankx for the reply. Regarding the 45 days STP requirement, even I checked many universities in south India, but could not establish clearly how many days STP is provided as part of Bed degree.
> 
> ...


This was exactly my point to AITSL as well. Since none of the universities in India provide 45 days STP, how can a teacher from India migrate? But they never gave me any explanation on that. I had also asked them if my wife could do a course from any Aus university which may considered as a substitute for the 45 days STP, they rightly denied that too. So now I am not sure how does a teacher who wishes to migrate from India would do so. Anyway, I will keep in touch to share anything I find. Someone suggested we should try a lawyer or get in touch with folks back in Australia who could suggest after talking to ppl settled there. I honestly do not have financial backing to do this atleast now. But I am open for suggestions


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2013)

I think the only way would be employer sponsorship or not being the main applicant. I know the states will let you compensate with work experience to actually register to teach but not for the skills assessment. 

I would apply direct for teaching jobs if their is no partner that could be the main applicant.


----------



## Mav3rick (Dec 3, 2012)

_shel said:


> I think the only way would be employer sponsorship or not being the main applicant. I know the states will let you compensate with work experience to actually register to teach but not for the skills assessment.
> 
> I would apply direct for teaching jobs if their is no partner that could be the main applicant.


That's bang on! Now probably I will have to do the tedious task of getting my paperwork sorted  and also have my wife apply to the schools concurrently.


----------



## dannychris (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi,

I'm sure there are many people in the same boat. I'm sorry for this situation and i'm not sure if this happens only to people in India. What is that the AITSL requires as a paper work and how would they verify the authenticity of such paperwork can we get that paper work i.e the syllabus which states 40 hours corrected or include the extra 5 hours which was carried out by the student, it can be proved with the attendance and the necessity by the chancellor of the university and the principal of the school. will this be acceptable by them


----------



## Mav3rick (Dec 3, 2012)

dannychris,

They DO NOT ACCEPT ANYTHING LESS than the syllabus(University) mentioning 45 days STP. We had the college principals letter stating that we completed 45 days STP. However AITSL came back saying this wont be acceptable as the Uni syllabus is saying 40 days. In short, if its not official and universal, its not accepted. Also, the practical teaching time and other teaching periods which constitute the syllabus are NOT considered in those 45 days. 45 days of STP should be over and above this!!! Its pure and unadulterated 45 days of STP! : ) Let me know if this helps.


----------



## bonny1313 (Dec 16, 2013)

hey

i went through jammu university syllabus in that its mentioned practical tranning which is supervised...

lessons in an approved practicing school consisting of :
15 Micro Lessons
20 Supervised Macro Lessons
2 Criticism Lessons
Observation of 20 Lessons
Internship

if one lesson is 1 day then the total days are 57 days

i am calling jammu university to ask clarify and will get back

call me on 9811340707


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

bonny1313 said:


> hey
> 
> i went through jammu university syllabus in that its mentioned practical tranning which is supervised...
> 
> ...



let me know what's Jammy university's reply as well. Did you do the 1 year B.ed course?


----------



## Simar8814 (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi this is Simran. I have done B.ed with 30 days supervised training. Is it possible if I do M.ed now with 45 days and would AITSL accept it ??? Or it has to be just B.ed??


----------



## rimdatta (Sep 14, 2015)

Dear all,

I am from India and I am also trying to get positive reply from AISTL . I have passed my B.ed from SNDT university Mumbai in 2012. However my college is in ahmedabad. My transcript as well as final result sheet shows that I have been marked for work experience. My college is also ready to give the 45 days certificate as I have undergone the work experience for 50 days through out the curriculum 10 weeks , 5 days per week.
However the university would not give any such letter as the entire training was not observed by them. 

Do I have a chance of positive assessment. 

Please help


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

I have seen repeatedly in forum posts (here and other forums), that the structure of the teaching program in India is not acceptable to AISTL due to the lack of supervised teaching requirement. I'm not sure if someone will have been able to succeed with a positive skills assessment.


----------



## jigrach (May 12, 2016)

can *u* *pl* send me *d* format of *ur* wife STP *PLZZ* /////

*Please don't use text-speak - see Rule 6: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

kaju/moderator*


----------



## tyrion (Aug 26, 2016)

Hello, I do have 45 days ..but inspite of that AITSL has rejected my app because the word supervised was missing. Should i make an appeal and send them a doc with the word supervised ? will that work?


----------



## Gurpreet1112 (Dec 15, 2016)

Hello 


Can anyone please provide me the format of letter of supervised teaching practice. What information should be included in it. Do we need to mention the dates and name of the schools also?


----------



## misscrazymind (Jun 7, 2017)

Hi Gurpreet, I know it's an old post. Hope you've been successful in obtaining successful outcome from AITSL. Just in case you still require a document, I have one that you may use. All the best!


----------



## misscrazymind (Jun 7, 2017)

Gurpreet1112 said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> Can anyone please provide me the format of letter of supervised teaching practice. What information should be included in it. Do we need to mention the dates and name of the schools also?


Hi I know it's an old post. Hope you've been successful in obtaining successful outcome from AITSL. Just in case you still require a document, I have one that you may use. All the best!


----------



## samriz20161 (Jul 8, 2017)

misscrazymind said:


> Hi I know it's an old post. Hope you've been successful in obtaining successful outcome from AITSL. Just in case you still require a document, I have one that you may use. All the best!


Hi Misscrazymind

I am in need of such a document.

Thanks


----------



## davilon (Jul 22, 2017)

misscrazymind said:


> Hi I know it's an old post. Hope you've been successful in obtaining successful outcome from AITSL. Just in case you still require a document, I have one that you may use. All the best!


Hey misscrazymind, I´m havng a similar problem obtaining the documents needed to meet the requirements of AITSL. Could you please send me a copy of your document, or get intouch with me to offer some advice, because my university doesn´t know the format that the certificate should be in. 
Thanking you in advance, Dav.


----------



## misscrazymind (Jun 7, 2017)

I can email the template. What's your email address?


----------



## misscrazymind (Jun 7, 2017)

davilon said:


> Hey misscrazymind, I´m havng a similar problem obtaining the documents needed to meet the requirements of AITSL. Could you please send me a copy of your document, or get intouch with me to offer some advice, because my university doesn´t know the format that the certificate should be in.
> Thanking you in advance, Dav.


What's your email address?


----------



## misscrazymind (Jun 7, 2017)

samriz20161 said:


> Hi Misscrazymind
> 
> I am in need of such a document.
> 
> Thanks


What's your email address?


----------



## Shailja (Jul 19, 2013)

*Training letter format*



misscrazymind said:


> I can email the template. What's your email address?


Hi could you please email me the the template as well ?


----------



## davilon (Jul 22, 2017)

misscrazymind said:


> What's your email address?


Hey misscrazymind thank you so much, my email address is <*SNIP*> *Don't post personal information, including email addresses - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator
*
Cheers!


----------



## davilon (Jul 22, 2017)

Hey misscrazymind, it wouldn't let me write any personal deets given the forum privacy policy...


----------



## davilon (Jul 22, 2017)

How long did it take you to get the approval from the institution?


----------



## desisingh (Nov 22, 2016)

misscrazymind said:


> Hi Gurpreet, I know it's an old post. Hope you've been successful in obtaining successful outcome from AITSL. Just in case you still require a document, I have one that you may use. All the best!


Can you please share the template with me as well?


----------



## Satty106 (Jul 29, 2017)

misscrazymind said:


> What's your email address?


Hello misscrazymind ! 

I'd appreciate if you could share the template with me as well. My wife is a teacher and fulfills all the requirements prescribed by AITSL. All we need is to approach the University and get the Teaching Practice thingy on a letter head.


----------



## kapilchawla87 (Mar 9, 2017)

*Can you send me your phone no through private message*



tyrion said:


> Hello, I do have 45 days ..but inspite of that AITSL has rejected my app because the word supervised was missing. Should i make an appeal and send them a doc with the word supervised ? will that work?


Can you send me your phone no through private message


----------



## Satty106 (Jul 29, 2017)

Shailja said:


> Hi could you please email me the the template as well ?


Hi...any luck with template?☺☺

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Satty106 (Jul 29, 2017)

davilon said:


> How long did it take you to get the approval from the institution?


I guess its 8 to 12 weeks for the assessment outcome. Have you applied for the assessment davilon?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Satty106 (Jul 29, 2017)

tyrion said:


> Hello, I do have 45 days ..but inspite of that AITSL has rejected my app because the word supervised was missing. Should i make an appeal and send them a doc with the word supervised ? will that work?


Yes. That'd work.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Satty106 (Jul 29, 2017)

Simar8814 said:


> Hi this is Simran. I have done B.ed with 30 days supervised training. Is it possible if I do M.ed now with 45 days and would AITSL accept it ??? Or it has to be just B.ed??


45 days of STP is mandatory.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Satty106 (Jul 29, 2017)

davilon said:


> How long did it take you to get the approval from the institution?


Hi..dis you get the template for STP from anyone yet? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Satty106 (Jul 29, 2017)

desisingh said:


> Can you please share the template with me as well?


Hi.. Did you get the template from any of the members in the forum?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeepEli (Feb 1, 2018)

*Find job for Indian Teacher in Australia*

Hello,

I have completed my B. Com (2004) from University of Mumbai, PG Dip in Business Administration (2011) from Welingkars Institute. This year I have completed my Post Graduate Diploma in PPTTC (2017) from Asian College of Teachers, India. Completed Cambridge TKT tests and Certification from Training Qualification UK (2018), I have scored overall 8 band in IELTS academic. What do I have to do next to work as Teacher in Australia. Please help

Thanks 
Deepali


----------



## jassgill22 (Apr 20, 2018)

*hi*



misscrazymind said:


> Hi Gurpreet, I know it's an old post. Hope you've been successful in obtaining successful outcome from AITSL. Just in case you still require a document, I have one that you may use. All the best!



hi there,
I have a teaching qualification from India and currently living in Australia. I want to apply for PR as a secondary school teacher but unable to get required scores in IELTS. Please suggest me how I can do That? Is there any other Way? and can you please send me STP format? thnx


----------



## haris.habib (Nov 11, 2013)

misscrazymind said:


> What's your email address?


Can you please share the template with me as well?


----------



## jassgill22 (Apr 20, 2018)

I am unable to send private message.


----------



## manan15 (Jun 4, 2018)

I, citizen of India, intend to migrate to Australia under the skilled occupation of Special Needs Teacher (ANZSCO 241511) and have few queries with regards to my skill assessment of my qualification for which I would appreciate your assistance/guidance.

I have completed my Bachelors in Home Science-Developmental Counselling (3 years) and Bachelors in Education – Special Education (1 year) with 40 supervised teaching lessons to students in a special school setting. As a part of curriculum, we also had to serve in a village for 11 days and have given supervised lessons in special schools, conducted workshops for parents and students and conducted psychometric testing for early intervention. The certificates for the same can be provided on the university letterhead.

I would like to understand from you if this satisfies the qualification criteria of completion of at least 45 days of supervised teaching practice with students in a special school setting as mentioned in your application needs.

Your feedback/comments will be helpful for me to proceed with my application process. Looking forward for your response on my query.


----------



## zahidhs (Jul 30, 2018)

Can you please send me the format as well


----------



## vinodsh (Jan 10, 2017)

Hello All,

I am waiting for my Grant and my wife has just completed her B.ed and i also get to know about this 45 days STP requirement and would be very thankful, if anyof you could share the twemplate with me as well. you can send it on <*SNIP*>


----------



## vinodsh (Jan 10, 2017)

@jassgill22, could you please send me the format to my email address:
<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content" here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## vinodsh (Jan 10, 2017)

@jassgill22, you need to post a mimimum of 5 messages before your private message feature is unlocked. you have posted 3 messages as of now.


----------



## Areyousure (Mar 28, 2018)

How many of you have got your degree approved from AITSL?


----------



## zack93 (Oct 2, 2017)

misscrazymind said:


> What's your email address?


Hi, I know it's an old thread but could you please share an alternate way to share that template.
Thanks,


----------



## misscrazymind (Jun 7, 2017)

Date

TO WHOM IT MAY CONCERN


This is to confirm name of student, student number ………….. DOB ………………….. has completed all requirements for the Name of course with course code on course completion date.
We confirm this degree was conducted in English.
During this course, the student completed Professional practice of 45 days at Name of college and taught pupils from year 8 (age 13) to year 12 (age 17). 
The student has been issued with statements of academic record which record the marks attained for the course.
If you have any further queries, please do not hesitate to contact name of university at email or by telephone on ………………………………

Yours faithfully,



Name
Designation
University


----------



## misscrazymind (Jun 7, 2017)

For anyone still wanting the template, Please refer to the above comment.


----------



## NadiaMendes23 (Jun 17, 2019)

Hi everyone, just wanted to know if anyone has gotten a positive assessment from AITSL? I have completed my B. Ed from Mumbai University (2 years) and have done more than the 45 days of supervised teaching(we had around 16 weeks of teaching). I want to apply as a secondary teacher. Any advice appreciated, thanks!


----------



## khiz14 (Jul 14, 2019)

*STP without syllabus programme*

Hello there!
is STP from college enough ?
Because the syllabus got updated since I studied and now it has 120 days STP and its a 2 year course. So the syllabus evidence i cannot provide .
please guide


----------



## Aman24jan (Jun 27, 2021)

Mav3rick said:


> Hi,
> We have applied to AITSL for assessment. They and all other licensing authorities for teachers in Australia have a mandatory requirement of at least *45 days SUPERVISED TEACHING EXPERIENCE*. Now, this is different from your teaching experience. This is something that you should attain while you are doing your B.Ed degree and this can be taken in writing from the University if they agree. What we did (we are from India), we requested the college Principal that we would need this declaration from them on their letter head, stamped and signed. Which they gave knowing our migration plans. I think since you have staggered experience, write a declaration stating 52 weeks of internship with the dates mentioned. Get it notarized and send it. Or the last thing would be to get a fresh experience for 45 days if thats possible. But I think the declaration should suffice.
> Let me know if this helps.


Hi my sister did from Jammu uni. <*SNIP*>


----------



## randeepkaur.rayat (29 d ago)

s


Mav3rick said:


> For the benefit of all - *Supervised Teaching vs Experience* Only supervised teaching practice undertaken with school students in a school setting as a requirement of the initial teacher education program is considered. This would be done under the supervision of and guidance from your teachers. Even if you have experience, this is mandatory as per AITSL.​ ​ ​ Work experience as a teacher undertaken *before or after the completion of an initial teacher education qualification is not considered* as supervised teaching practice. This includes employment as a teacher while studying for an initial teacher education qualification as this teaching experience is not a compulsory part of the initial teacher education program.​


 o that means it can be from any other state and our first school where we worked ,will that work?


----------

